# MBTI Types and Short Temper???



## Sapphyreopal5

elissabowden said:


> This is what I've heard of tempers.
> 
> SP- gets angry quickly, cool off quickly
> SJ- gets angry slowly, cools off quickly
> NF- gets angry slowly, cools off slowly
> *NT- gets angry quickly, cools of slowly*


I will admit that I am an INTJ and I do get annoyed/angry pretty quickly and it can take me a while to cool off, especially with incompetence and stupidity, and ESPECIALLY short-sightedness (kinda goes with stupidity imo). I definitely don't show it to most people but sometimes with some people I trust a lot and such, I let loose and whew! Wait, was that really me? XD


----------



## Aelthwyn

I think different types have different sorts of things that will trigger their anger more easily than others. 

For example, as an INFP I have a LOT of patience with people because I can always put myself in their shoes and think of 'excuses' for them. However, I have a relatively short temper when it comes to objects and impersonal systems because I can't rationalize it as 'he's just having a bad day' or whatever. So I have a short fuse with things like faulty internet connections and appliances that aren't doing the one thing they were made to do - I can get hopping mad after just a few minutes and want to throw the thing against the wall. But with people there is very little that makes me angry with them, and it rarely lasts very long. I guess the value of their inner being, their right to be different from me, and knowing they don't actually have bad intentions are a lot more important to me than all the specific interactions that may bother me. I'm not one for holding grudges at all, and find it pretty easy to forget whatever it was I was even mad about. I usually 'cool down' very quickly once given a chance to vent. This sometimes confuses people because one instant I scream and throw something, then it's done, I'm over it, that was it, I am better now  and I turn all happy and easy-going and reasonable again. 

It also seems to me that NTs tend to get irritated more easily, but not necessarily 'angry' very easily even if others perceive their irritation as more serious than they do. Interestingly, one of my NT friends says she gets more easily upset with people because they should know better, and are responcible for their actions, while things going wrong or not working don't make her mad because they aren't responcible for how they work. 

I suspect that Introverts may _appear_ to have a longer fuse because they are more likely to hold back expression of how they feel and not make a scene, even if they are internally fuming.


----------



## DemonAbyss10

I have a pretty nasty temper. Calm, then in an instant go krakatoa/berserk rage. I tend to blank out completely and not remember a damn thing when it happens. Apparantly it is comparable to a hulk smash moment.


----------



## GreenCoyote

I used to have a huge temper but it all had to do with my emotional regulation.
I am an ENFJ and for a while my emotions were so out of control I would snap at anyone close who I felt was a threat. 

now I am better at regulating my emotions. Dialectical Behavior Therapy. And I can talk to people rationally without seeming like a child.


----------



## hailfire

For me it depends on what kind of anger I'm dealing with.

If we're talking short-lived anger, it's usually due to something like invading my space, touching my stuff, or just being plain stupid and annoying, then yes, it doesn't take much to get me angry whether I show it or not. And it usually doesn't show in the most obvious of ways, especially to those outside my immediate family.

If we're talking about the kind of anger that changes my perception of and relationship with someone in a negative light, it either takes for them to severly cross me once to do it quickly, or cross me pretty badly many times over a fairly long period of time. Either way, I don't cool off from it quickly, and even though I get over them after some point, I never really forgive any of these offences.


----------



## Endologic

MrMagpie said:


> I am quite patient but also easily irritated or angered when it comes to intellectual topics about which I am passionate. I don't stay in that angered state for very long, though - I would describe myself as the type that forgives but never forgets.


You wouldn't be a good Anon.


----------



## Sybow

As an istj i had a short temper but worked on it with martial arts.


----------



## mangodelic psycho

I think anger is more relevant to enneagram rather than MBTI.


----------



## Phoenix111

I'm an ENTP and am extremely impatient. I get irritated and annoyed fairly easy, but I don't completely flip out often. When I do throw flip out it takes a while for me to cool off completely.


----------



## Dora

I'm not sure how much temper is related to MBTI. I have a short fuse, but I don't tend to explode and take it out on people. But I will have an internalized temper for utter bullshit and short fuse. I can be very patient with people before I unload on them.


----------



## Nephilibata

I suppose that 'NF - gets angry slowly, cools off slowly' very accurately describes me


----------



## Alissia

Thalassa said:


> I agree with this very much. I think the most obvious public displays may be from SPs, ExTJs, and ESFJs, though.


Wow, very accurate from my experience


----------



## Cherry

I think ISTJ can tend to have a short temper...Also ENFJ and ENTJ sometimes too


----------



## HIX

SPs and NJs I think


----------

